# changing draw length on elite bows



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

what does it take? do i have to change cams or just mods?


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Just change mods... with the new ones coming out.. it'll be a cam change... but you'll still be using the same length strings for all cam swaps.


----------

